# Ga-Li Puppies



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Bentley and Lily have five brothers, different litter but same breeding that are in Jacksonville right now. The website is ga-li.com. I am not sure about price, so please do not pm me and ask, but Phyllis and Joe will not ship puppies and sell on strict spay/neuter contracts. I am not sure if I am allowed to put this up but I know people are always looking and I saw these pups the last time we were in Jax to visit. We couldn't be happier with Lily and Bentley so I thought I would post for anyone who might be looking as a place to search. The pups are from Rose and Handiman Special.
Aimee


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

OMG, i just saw them and they are so cute!!!!







i love seeing puppy pics...adult pics...any pic


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Aimee, I just took a look. They are so precious. I love puppy pictures.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

So precious!!







Oh gosh I can hardly take it anymore--I can't wait till my hubby's first paychecks come rolling in (he started work this week) and we can get Sprout!!


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

Oh my they are cute!!


----------



## pburnette (Jun 15, 2006)

> Aimee, I just took a look. They are so precious. I love puppy pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aimee,

I showed these pictures to some other Maltese Exhibitors and they asked me, "Why did you not keep them for show?" They are so beautiful and they couldn't have a better home with you and Michael. I am so glad that we will always keep in touch! I do have their brothers now and they could be shown too. I could never let them go unless they go to homes where they will be loved forever. We hope to get their brothers pictures on our website soon. Who knows, we may have a "White Sale" soon! Keeping up our FL. home and our AL home is too much work to keep puppies.

Our puppies are our babies and it is hard to let them go. You are a part of our family now! I like having the Ga-Li Friends List on the internet for people that have our puppies. That way we can always keep in touch with our puppy owners and you all can keep in touch with each other and see the pics of all of the babies that we have let go.

Thank you for loving Bently and Lily so much!

Phyllis
Ga-Li Maltese


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=261984
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dear Phyllis,

I have met Bently and Lily and OH my goodness yes, they are beautiful and so well LOVED! I hope some day you can visit them at Aimee's home.

Bently and Lily have amazingly wonderful coats. And just so cute personalities.

You sound totally wonderful also.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## caroliniana (Oct 4, 2006)

Just wanted to add our two cents' worth about Ga-Li puppies. We are thrilled with the unequaled beauty, intelligence, and loving nature of their dogs and puppies! There are several reasons, we believe, for these qualities and characteristics:

(1) excellent, purposeful, careful, top-notch breeding;

(2) the breeders themselves, Phyllis and Joe Burnette, who are loving, nurturing, outgoing people;

(3) unparalleled care and grooming;

(4) an environment that teaches and encourages the puppies to be independent, inquisitive, and loving.

If one is fortunate enough to be "chosen" by the Burnettes to be a mommy or daddy to a Ga-Li baby, a lifetime of joy awaits you. Keep up your good work, Phyllis and Joe!


Sincerely,

Mr. and Mrs. J. E. Jones, Jr.


----------



## pburnette (Jun 15, 2006)

> > > Aimee, I just took a look. They are so precious. I love puppy pictures.
> >
> >
> > Dear Phyllis,
> ...


----------



## pburnette (Jun 15, 2006)

> > > > Aimee, I just took a look. They are so precious. I love puppy pictures.
> > >
> > >
> > > Dear Phyllis,
> ...


----------

